# Here's a $1 cover for 6-inch Kindle Inks



## Vivian Gendernalik (Apr 23, 2014)

When I first got my ink, I knew before I paid for it I had a serious problem: finding a cover for it that was under $5, having learned a couple months before while trying to get a cover for my little tablet the covers I was seeing were priced more than my cheapie tablet.

Well, I was very happy to find that at my local dollartree they carry a tablet/ereader cover that fits great. It is an open-ended sleeve which I like that lets me get my kindle in and out quick, yet keeps it protected from scratches. Okay, it is not a designer cover in any shape or form. But for those of you who balk at spending more on a cover than a bargain ebook, you have to check this out. I found you can see that cover online at the dollartree website. This is the link http://www.dollartree.com/Shop-by-Business/Care-Facilities/electronics/Protective-E-Reader-Tablet-Sleeves/1106c963c548p344248/index.pro?method=search

If it doesn't work, try doing a search at www.dollartree.com on 'tablet'. It is the one that is Protective E-Reader/Tablet Sleeves, SKU#: 186855

Only problem is if you don't have a local dollartree, then you have to order it in bulk of minimum of 4, which is $4. Then you have to add on shipping. If you have a local store and they are out, you can order the minimum of 4 shipped free to that store, and get your sleeves.

I scanned my ink with the cover, but I don't see anyway to load it up, so I am putting it as an image to my site, and hopefully the image url will show it here:










The larger black cover behind it is their big tablet cover in black, which fit a 10" tablet I had. I liked the velcro flap closure, and had hoped they had a smaller one that fit the kindle ink, but no, yet I was glad they had this one here in blue.

Vivian


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I have the red one.  Somewhere.


----------



## Vivian Gendernalik (Apr 23, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> I have the red one. Somewhere.


In my local dollar tree they only had the blue ones, and I would have preferred a black one. Didn't know they had a red one. Except I would have preferred black as it looks less dirty longer, but I like mine all the same. The top opening is just enough so that you have to give the slightest tug to the kindle to get it out, so that it acts in a way like a security from it falling out and seems tailored made so it looks like you purposefully bought it because you liked and not because you are cheap or poor. 

Before my kindle was getting all kinds of books, papers tossed on it, and I was cringing it was a matter of time my screen would get scratched. Now no more worries. Only thing like I said is it lacks a closure, but there is enough room at the top that I could add inside a one-inch strip of velcro so it stays closed. I am not going to do that, but that is how I would 'improve it'. Okay, and the aqua color, not so thrilled about the aqua-ish blue color but that is just a preference because it isn't an 'ugly' aqua blue.

The value to me is the $1 price and that the material is a soft padded material that gives real protection.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok I just found mine.  It was hiding on the bottom shelf of my computer desk.  Hey for a dollar you can't beat it.  Though if you want to be really cheap, a quilted placemat from goodwill folded in half and stitched makes a good sleeve for a first gen kobo or kindle keyboard.
I have also found usb chargers there for both car and home.


----------



## intershift (May 23, 2014)

I got the black one! very nice!


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is a cool promo!


----------

